# For Sale Posts From New Members



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a sugestion, to stop people joining for the sole purpose of selling there cars.

Unless the member has been here for say 1 month, or have say 50 posts, phone numbers and email addresses are NOT permitted in the for sale thread.

This encourages users who do want to sell there car to activly participate, of atleast be around the forum to answer PM`s regarding there sale.

Or maybe just have a blanket rule, that you may not post in the FOR SALE section until you have been a member for 1 month or 50 posts....

Just a thought.

Oh and if they DO want instant access to the FOR SALE forum maybe a £5 registration fee?

Daz


----------

